# anyone running aps turbo on 05?



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone here is running an APS turbo w/ any dyno results. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> Just wondering if anyone here is running an APS turbo w/ any dyno results. Any help would be appreciated.


I am, but no dyno results. I just finished the tuning a week or so ago and am enjoying the car.

Jody


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

camcojb said:


> I am, but no dyno results. I just finished the tuning a week or so ago and am enjoying the car.
> 
> Jody


Dude, you spent _how much _on that turbo kit and you don't know what wheel hp it makes!?!?!?!? That's a little odd......:confused 
SHOW US SOME NUMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Dude, you spent _how much _on that turbo kit and you don't know what wheel hp it makes!?!?!?!? That's a little odd......:confused
> SHOW US SOME NUMBERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What's odd about it? I just finished the tuning myself, and it just stopped raining today. Didn't know I was obligated to you to have it on the dyno as soon as it's done. You can always do your own if I'm too slow getting the info to you.:seeya: 

Jody


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Please post dyno #'s when you get them. Are you running stock cam and heads? How much boost are you using?


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> Please post dyno #'s when you get them. Are you running stock cam and heads? How much boost are you using?


Stock LS2 although I have a 402 turbo engine sitting in the shop. 5-6 psi is all it makes, but I'm going to bump it up a couple psi since I'm also running alky.

Jody


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

camcojb said:


> What's odd about it? I just finished the tuning myself, and it just stopped raining today. Didn't know I was obligated to you to have it on the dyno as soon as it's done. You can always do your own if I'm too slow getting the info to you.:seeya:
> 
> Jody


You're not obligated to a damn thing... just thought it was odd. I remember you talking about this kit a while back and how excited you were about installing it and the power it would make. I wasn't aware that you just finished and it's raining, not that the rain is relevant since most dynos are indoors, relax man it's just an observation.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> You're not obligated to a damn thing... just thought it was odd. I remember you talking about this kit a while back and how excited you were about installing it and the power it would make. I wasn't aware that you just finished and it's raining, not that the rain is relevant since most dynos are indoors, relax man it's just an observation.


It's the way you came across that I reacted to. I've dynoed nearly everything I've built, have hundreds (literally) of pulls. Last time I tried to dyno a car in the rain was a total waste of time. Never could get all the water out from under the car and we couldn't get any numbers.

I didn't build this to jump on the dyno and see what power it makes. I will eventually get to it when I have the boost level determined, right now it only sees 5-6 psi and on a Dynojet may not even make that much boost as there's no real load, so I have to figure out where and how I'm going to dyno it.

Jody


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

camcojb said:


> It's the way you came across that I reacted to. I've dynoed nearly everything I've built, have hundreds (literally) of pulls. Last time I tried to dyno a car in the rain was a total waste of time. Never could get all the water out from under the car and we couldn't get any numbers.
> 
> I didn't build this to jump on the dyno and see what power it makes. I will eventually get to it when I have the boost level determined, right now it only sees 5-6 psi and on a Dynojet may not even make that much boost as there's no real load, so I have to figure out where and how I'm going to dyno it.
> 
> Jody


Makes sense, keep us posted.:cheers


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

camcojb said:


> It's the way you came across that I reacted to. I've dynoed nearly everything I've built, have hundreds (literally) of pulls. Last time I tried to dyno a car in the rain was a total waste of time. Never could get all the water out from under the car and we couldn't get any numbers.
> 
> I didn't build this to jump on the dyno and see what power it makes. I will eventually get to it when I have the boost level determined, right now it only sees 5-6 psi and on a Dynojet may not even make that much boost as there's no real load, so I have to figure out where and how I'm going to dyno it.
> 
> Jody


 Please post numbers when you get them. I guess you are the only one with an APS.


----------

